# Pieces of Music that you Associate with People in your Life



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Are there any of you, who like me, think of a specific person in your life when you listen to a particular piece of music. 

For me I always think of the Tristan und Isolde prelude when I think of the love of my life (cliche as that may be, it's the truth). I always think of my father when I listen to Mozart's K. 488 piano concerto in A because it was a favorite record of his, "Horowitz plays Mozart" on DG (that was the cd but any version makes me think of old pops, God bless him) . My best friend of many years can only really listen to Gershwin and be really into it and his favorite piece is Rhapsody in Blue so you get the picture… 

Anyway perhaps some of you have similar correlations, maybe some of you are hip, and being hip you have different pieces (of absolute music I would hope) as ring tones for all of your friends and family. You see my point… I await your posts.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure I associate different people with pieces, but I often times associate different pieces with moods. I associate some pieces with a fun and playful mood, while others are more intense and robust or melodramatic. Now I'm sure most do this as well, but it's different interpretations for different people. I think I tend to assign different music to personality TYPES, rather than associating different people to pieces of music (if that makes sense). But oftentimes they do go hand in hand. So to a degree yes. I also try to think of different people who would like the particular piece I'm listening to at the time.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

I always think of Ludger Brümmer when I hear _La cloche sans vallées._

And of Beatriz Ferreyra when I hear _Dans un point infini._

I think of Francis Dhomont whenever I listen to _Frankenstein Symphony_ and to eRikm whenever I listen to _Steme,_ and _Angels Dancing in Virga_ always makes me think of David Tohir.

For example.

I think of people a lot when I listen to music.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Personally, I don't think I ever think of the composer when listening to his/her music.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

some guy said:


> I always think of Ludger Brümmer when I hear _La cloche sans vallées._
> And of Beatriz Ferreyra when I hear _Dans un point infini._
> I think of Francis Dhomont whenever I listen to _Frankenstein Symphony_ and to eRikm whenever I listen to _Steme,_ and _Angels Dancing in Virga_ always makes me think of David Tohir.
> For example.
> I think of people a lot when I listen to music.


I certainly _don't_ think of *Bernard Parmegiani* when I listen to _De Natura Sonorum_, I certainly _don't_ think of *John Cage* when I listen to any of the _Constructions in Metal_, and I certainly _don't_ think about OCD behaviour when I listen to any symphony (whatever the version) by *Bruckner*.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

If Bernard or John had been people in your life, however, maybe you would.

The people I mentioned are or have been friends, so this was my humorous* way of responding to the OP.

*And yes, I AM aware.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mozart's clarinet concerto was my mother's favourite piece. I always think of her when I hear it.

Bach's Air from the Orchestral Suite No. 3 was played at both my mother's and father's funeral - it still fills me with me sadness.


----------

